# Greetings



## BrotherSam (Mar 4, 2014)

Hello Brethren,
 My name is Sam and I am a relatively new proficient master mason from Colorado Springs Lodge #76. I have been watching this site for awhile and decided to introduce myself today. I look forward to helping out and learning on the site.


----------



## Sammcd (Mar 4, 2014)

Welcome.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 4, 2014)

Welcome to the neighborhood.


----------



## Fire317Medic (Mar 4, 2014)

Welcome 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## goomba (Mar 4, 2014)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 15, 2014)

Welcome aboard, Sam!!


----------



## KSigMason (Mar 15, 2014)

Greetings and welcome. Colorado Springs is a beautiful area.


----------



## Colby K (Mar 16, 2014)

Welcome Brother

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## BrotherSam (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you Brethren, I am delighted to be here.


----------



## BrotherSam (Mar 16, 2014)

Colby K said:


> Welcome Brother
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


Thank you brother. I lived in Vicenza for 5 years. I would be most grateful for any help you could give me in finding the recognized Grand Lodge in Italy. I return there often as my wife is from Pordenone and I would love to sit in on an Italian speaking lodge at work. My in laws are all staunch Catholics and while they love me, freemasonry is frowned upon and on there side.


----------



## Colby K (Mar 16, 2014)

Grande oriente di Italia is the recognized grand lodge. It is in Rome. I've sat in an Italian speaking lodge several times in Sicily and it is well worth it.  I'm back in the states now but if you need help or anything let me know. 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## BrotherSam (Mar 16, 2014)

Colby K said:


> Grande oriente di Italia is the recognized grand lodge. It is in Rome. I've sat in an Italian speaking lodge several times in Sicily and it is well worth it.  I'm back in the states now but if you need help or anything let me know.
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


Awesome thanks for the prompt reply!


----------

